# Anyone with an experience of selling on Flipkart, Amazon, etc.?



## Nipun (Sep 20, 2015)

A friend and I are planning to start selling T-Shirts and some other products online using Flipkart or Amazon. Since both of us are college students, we just want some extra money (5-6k?), but cannot put it a lot of time. Is there any one here who has past experience with selling on Flipkart, Amazon, Snapdeal etc.? Any tips? Is it worth it? Is it actually possible to earn 5-6k? Or more? Which of these websites should we choose? Any particular products we should (or shouldn't) try to sell?

Any help whatsoever would be very helpful.


----------

